# Adoption



## Maidenet

Hey, me and my partner are about to start the adoption process after having 4 miscarriages.
I am waiting on the information pack now.

Its something we spoke about a long time ago :) 

Has anyone else adopted?
Anyone wanting to?
Anyone thinking of it?

xxx


----------



## Suz

Adoption will always be an option for me...I was adopted and proud of it. I have the best family in the world and if I can do that for another child in need... then thats what I will do :)

:hugs:


----------



## Maidenet

Cool :)

I am slightly worried about it though, as I have suffered in the past with mental health problems. I got through them though! xx


----------



## Suz

Im sure you will be just fine... :hugs: Its a scarry thought to become a mom... no matter how you acheive that.... But one things for sure, as long as the child is loved, everything will work out! :hugs:


----------



## Maidenet

he he he thats true. I think me and my partner have enough love saved up for like every single kid waiting for a family! xx


----------



## lozzy21

My nanna fosterd for years and i want to foster/adopt in the future but OH is kinda selfish in that way, he says i want to save the world.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Good luck on your journey hun. :hugs: OH and I are planning to adopt, but not until Niamh is in her teens.


----------



## sun

I was also adopted and think its a great thing. I have always planned to adopt. My parents could not conceive naturally and eventually decided on adoption (me!!) - then got pg naturally when I was several months old! :D 
Good luck on your journey - I really wish you the best :hugs:


----------



## xJG30

Suz said:


> Adoption will always be an option for me...I was adopted and proud of it. I have the best family in the world and if I can do that for another child in need... then thats what I will do :)
> 
> :hugs:

Totally agree with that. :cloud9:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

We are also planning on adopting a child once the children are older. Its a lovely thing to give a child in need a home hon


----------



## morri

I wasnt adopted, but I grep up at my foster parents, which are in fact also my aunt and uncle. So I think it is always a good idea . (I would say though that one shouldnt do this adoption thing like madonna, I have read that kids that were born into a different culture or similar, are missing something when they grow up(with risk of depression etc).


----------



## alice&bump

i've always wanted to adopt/foster, but my OHs like lozzys. he thinks for some reason it'll push katie and the baby out. i'd so love to do it tho xx


----------



## lozzy21

alice&bump said:


> i've always wanted to adopt/foster, but my OHs like lozzys. he thinks for some reason it'll push katie and the baby out. i'd so love to do it tho xx

Iv told him i am going to do it at some point and if he want's to be with me hes just going tp have to get used to the idea. He also hasent got his head around wanting him own kids let alone wanting to look after some one elses.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Im definitely going to foster or adopt when my kids are in their early teens. My mum was adopted and its something Ive always thought about. Even more so now I have Meadow. We are currently trying to trace her birth family.


----------



## MoonMuffin

I'm adopted, and so glad I was! It's a much better process today though as open adoption is much more accepted, the child can keep a relationship with the birthmother (as big or little as you want) so they wont have the whole not knowing where they come from, etc. And don't worry the child knows who their parents are, and the birthmother is just the birthmother (kinda confusing but for me my mom and dad are my parents and my birthmother is the woman who gave birth to me and made the very hard decision that gave me a better life). Adopting is a wonderful thing, its great that you can provide a child with a better life :D


----------



## Heavenx

My husband and I talk about it occassionaly, I feel I've got enough love to give. I'm not sure when we'd act on finally making a decision about it though, were undecided about if we want to go ahead and try for another of our own. It'd be a huge decision and I think people who adopt are amazing! I watched that programme that was on TV not long ago about adopting, opening the eyes of the people claiming to adopt, it was interesting and moving.


----------

